# Just Wondering



## fruch (Jan 9, 2010)

I have been thinking about buying and fitting a snow thrower attachment onto the front of my garden tractor. There seem to be many of them for sale used. I was wondering if these
units work well or not. Being that there are so many for sale, I wonder if folks are dumping them because they do not work or they are inconvient to use. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

I have one on my John Deere and I love it and as far as I am concerned it's the only way to clear driveways quickly if you don't have a snow plow. There are some modifications you can do to them to make them throw better and they are all pretty inexpensive to do.


----------



## bill7101 (Nov 20, 2010)

before I got my plow for my truck all i used was a snowthrower on my cub cadet, worked great with the cab encloser i have for it, but being my driveway is so big it just pays to have a plow at this point, i love the fact that it could throw the snow far away and leave nice clean lines in the drive instead of the pile of snow that i leave now with the plow


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

They work really well ! Look for a 2 stage unit. if you have a steeply sloped driveway, that can be an issue. Make sure the tractor has chains on the drive tires and extra weight hanging off the back for traction. You'll want at least as much counterweight as what the blower attachment weighs, preferably a little more. A cab enclosure is almost a must, these things throw a lot of snow, if it's windy out....


----------



## fruch (Jan 9, 2010)

I think I am going to start looking for a complete setup this spring. I have a JD GT235, I was looking for a blower to go on the front of that, but the used ones I see seem expensive, incomplete, not an exact fit, and all single stage. I think single stage all that they got for a JD GT235. Maybe a whole different unit might be a better idea. I could avoid changing the machine to fit the season. JD might be the best way to go because parts seem more available and I am going to be looking at older machines. Do any of the other brands have good parts availability for older machines? Also, any suggestions for other brand machines that might be slightly heavier than the JD GT235 that offer two stage or maybe four wheel drive?


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

fruch;1203894 said:


> I think I am going to start looking for a complete setup this spring. I have a JD GT235, I was looking for a blower to go on the front of that, but the used ones I see seem expensive, incomplete, not an exact fit, and all single stage. I think single stage all that they got for a JD GT235. Maybe a whole different unit might be a better idea. I could avoid changing the machine to fit the season. JD might be the best way to go because parts seem more available and I am going to be looking at older machines. Do any of the other brands have good parts availability for older machines? Also, any suggestions for other brand machines that might be slightly heavier than the JD GT235 that offer two stage or maybe four wheel drive?


If you are going to be looking for an older Deere look at a 318 with a 49 blower it's a single stage and works very well you just have to keep it full of snow. If you want a 2 stage you will have to jump up to a 400 series tractor because the 47 blower is twice as heavy as the 49 blower which weighs in at about 200#. The 318 has power steering and a Onan engine which can be rated at 18hp or 20hp depending on the year.


----------



## Dakota Dave (Mar 3, 2010)

The single stage on my simplicty works very well. make sure you get a cold weather kit for the engine. or you'll be wondering why every time you pull into the snow it loses power. the john deere atatchments are fairly easy to install.


----------



## fruch (Jan 9, 2010)

How far will those single stage units throw the snow? Also, are you guys using these machines on any sort of hill? Can you manage on hills with enough weight and chains? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

I used chains when I had my turf tires on and it was almost impossible to get stuck but since I put the new tires on my chains won't fit and the only problem I am having is when I find a spot of ice but I can solve that with more weight. I use my Deere on pretty flat ground but I now of a few people that run them on hills with out a lot of trouble you just need to have enough weight on the rear tires with chains.


----------



## Dakota Dave (Mar 3, 2010)

With chains I'm able to blow down into the ditch and get back out. I've got stuck a couple times when 3ft down a 45 degree slope. I just let the tractor spin in reverse and push it out. I drop the blower belt off so I can't engage and push from the blower. the chains will dig like crazy. when it gets back up on the road It gets stuck when it backs off the other side of the road. Then i put in neutral get back on and drive out.


----------

